# reptile to keep in a ten gallon tank



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

My tiger salamander Orion died recently :sob: and i wanted to know if anyone had a suggestion for what kind of reptile to keep in his old ten gallon tank, I was thinking maybe a snake, anyone know if there are snakes that can live in ten gallon tanks?

Thanks.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

No, Most common Snakes can't live in that. Maybe a Leopard Gecko?
That's their Minimal Tank Size. Make sure to wash it.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

snakes need at least a 20 long. I would get a gecko or anoles.


----------



## SweetNightmare (Mar 15, 2012)

Anoles are cool. Rough green snakes could probably do it, but aren't very handlable. You could also get a red eyed tree frog, they're cool.  Fanfoot geckos are cool, we have one at work, though they are fragile. Maybe a crested gecko. Geckos in general will be around the right size. Though some, like leopard geckos, can get very large. Frogs in general will do well in a ten gallon, if you want to do some kind of swamp-like setup. Newts are pretty cool for half land, half water. No matter how small they might look at a store, don't go for a chameleon. They're awesome, I love the one at work, but they need a mesh enclosure as they're prone to respiratory illness and related stress. Let's see... Oh yeah, a quick warning. Don't get hermit crabs. A coworker of mine has a trio of which the oldest is eighteen years old, and she can only get shells for them on the internet now for twenty bucks a pop, because they're huuuuuuuuge, and won't reuse a larger crab's shed shell.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Crested geckos are to large for a 10 gal. Leopards are ok in a 10.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

That must be a really impressive hermit crab. I'd want one just to see how big I could get it. Go to Cuba and find some shells free. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Olympia- most crabs get softball size and live 10-20 years if properly cared for. Cool, right?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It is. The ones in stores are so tiny, one that big is just awesome.

What about some viper gecko? ^.^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks, I'll start a poll to see which of your suggestions I should use.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

If you want a really cool toad, go for an American Toad. A few years back at my cousin's house, I found a tiny American Toad. I named her Annabelle and since she was just too cute I took her all around the house with me xD
She was maybe 1 inch long and the best amphibian I've ever had. I would set up little Breyer horse jumps and make little racetracks for her to jump through....her cage was a mere 3 gallon Kritter Keeper. I had 4 inches of dirt in it, and since she always burrowed to the bottom of it every day, once I thought it would be cool to leave the lid off. Of course within 5 minutes she was gone and I was searching frantically through the house for her. I found her under the giant TV cabinet in the living room, sitting there. It was so funny, because when I lowered my eyes to her level, she was sitting right there with the seriousness only a toad can have. She was just the coolest pet ever xD She never even released water on me like most toads do ;D
I eventually let her go in my back yard because at some point she stopped eating and I just felt bad for her.
I'm not too big on newts anymore, but if I could any, it'd be a Chinese Firebelly newt....they're aquatic and amazing. If I could get any land newt, it'd be the California Newt.
If I could get any salamander, it would be the Spotted Salamander. I find them sometimes at my cousin's house, but we never keep them because they're so rare in that area.
As for reptiles......I don't know. 
But if you want something you can look at but not touch, get a tree frog. Several years ago I caught a tiny .5 inch Spring Peeper, and I kept it in a 1 gallon Kritter Keeper with moss and some tiny bugs. I put it in the staircase while my mom and I watched a movie and suddenly there was loud, screaming chirping vibrating through the house....and it all came from that one, itty bitty male Spring Peeper. Pretty amazing, huh? Well if you get a tree frog, try to be sure it's not a male or you might end up with lots of noise xD
I still think you should get an American Toad, though.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

I was doing research years ago about what to put in my (now divided 2 male betta) 10 gallon tank. I consulted with a lizard guy (herpatologist?) and he suggested "Carrot tail geckos" .. they may be hard to find, but are great lizards and that "nothing" else should be in a tank that small..

just my 2c


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

If you wanted a snake instead of a 10g you could use a larger tub. Tubs help to retain humidity and are easy to clean. You can also get some really big tubs(like 4 feet across and 2 feet wide) for really cheap from target. It seems mean at first, but I've been talking to a lot of ball python breeders and also joined a ball python forum and they all generally agree that tubs are better than terrariums/aquariums for most snakes as long as they're nocturnal and don't need a full spectrum light bulb or like to climb trees. 

Here's a pic from the forum. I use aspen in mine rather then newspaper, a ton of people use newspaper but I don't like it.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> If you wanted a snake instead of a 10g you could use a larger tub. Tubs help to retain humidity and are easy to clean. You can also get some really big tubs(like 4 feet across and 2 feet wide) for really cheap from target. It seems mean at first, but I've been talking to a lot of ball python breeders and also joined a ball python forum and they all generally agree that tubs are better than terrariums/aquariums for most snakes as long as they're nocturnal and don't need a full spectrum light bulb or like to climb trees.
> 
> Here's a pic from the forum. I use aspen in mine rather then newspaper, a ton of people use newspaper but I don't like it.


That does sound like a really good idea....
I signed up for HamsterHideout forum, even though I don't have a hamster, and I found out that people buy Rbbermaid storage bins to make hamster cages! They give them a good scrub, cut some squares out of the sides, use zip-ties to clamp down hardware cloth onto the openings, and they use it like a regular cage.
And it works because it provides lots of shade if it's dark-colored, and they can be easily replaced if they get chewed or smelly. Plus if they fall off a desk (Eeeep!) they won't smash into itty bity pieces like a glass tank would. 
Oh, and also, you can just connect a bunch of storage bins throughout your room if you have hamsters and would like to make some giant enclosure ;D


----------

